# Venge Vias Disk is here...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

With the 2017 dealer events going on, pics are starting to surface....


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah the bike looks good but that's just another last year bike with discs,real deal is the Roubaix here,and nobody has seen anything yet, dealers have been warned not to take pictures of it at dealers event.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Has it been 3 years or whatever yet?

Can we get a redesign on the Venge already please?

Disc brakes just make it worse, if that's even possible.

The rim brake version has been for sale via DHGate and Aliexpress for a while now for like $800 for the frame. Wonder if China has the new updated brake internals yet, lol. Wonder how long until they have this disc version.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

What do fake frames have to do with it? Does it usually take a while for the fake versions of frames to be released in china and for the VIAS it happened within the year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They now seem to have more models with more affordable prices. The Expert comes in at around $4500 for the complete bike.

First Ride: Specialized Venge ViAS Disc | VeloNews.com


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, there must be a huge spec difference between the expert and pro to justify a 3 grand price increase.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a look on the dealer site at the local store. The 4500$ one is ultegra, non aero wheels and with a standard stem/standard cabling. It is still listed as an 11r carbon frame and comes in a sharp looking all white frame.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Wow, there must be a huge spec difference between the expert and pro to justify a 3 grand price increase.


The only things for sure is with the pro, you get the di2 upgrade along with the CL64 wheels.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

More and more industry reviews are coming out. Some interesting take aways. Only 4 secs slower over 40k with the discs. Also interesting that the frameset for the disc model weights 150g less than the rim brake version and they claim that a bike can be built up to be 15.4lbs? I wonder how they can do this. They also mentioned that the weights between the bikes overall should be pretty much the same. Also $4200 for the disc frameset. What make the brakes, stem, and handlebar worth 2k more on the rim brake version?

First Look: Specialized Venge ViAS Disc | Bicycling

First Ride: Specialized Venge ViAS Disc | VeloNews.com

Specialized Venge ViAS Disc joins the aero range - BikeRadar USA

Exclusive First Look: Specialized Venge ViAS Disc | road.cc


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to read over all your links (will do so at some point) but what i did read indicated that the 4 seconds was in ideal circumstances and that depending on angle of wind (side with disks) the 4 seconds can go up to at least 10 if not more.

I'm intrigued by them saying it can be built to 15.4 lbs which is 2lbs less than the rim break ViAS and exactly what is involved in getting it that light.


----------



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

15.4 is the climbers model, it comes without a seat or seatpost. Great if you like climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## TimmyG (Jul 5, 2007)

packetloss said:


> 15.4 is the climbers model, it comes without a seat or seatpost. Great if you like climbing out of the saddle.


Hey Specialized Rep,
Please let us know how you plan to get this bike down to 15.4 lbs. If the S-Works version comes with e-tap at 17.1 lbs, what could you possibly do to lose 1.7 lbs?!?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not a Specialized rep, but I was told from someone at Spesh that this was possible using external routing with a lightweight stem and handlebar combo, and lightweight tubular wheels.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> I am not a Specialized rep, but I was told from someone at Spesh that this was possible using external routing with a lightweight stem and handlebar combo, and lightweight tubular wheels.


External routing that weights less than etap? Does the propriety stem add that much weight? The bar itself should be similar to the aerofly which I don't think was that heavy. The clx wheels are pretty light, going tubular would save you what 170 grams on the wheels, 140-200 grams from the tubes? Doesn't seem enough to get it down to 15.4lbs from 17.1 if that is what the sworks etap version weighs in at.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know, doesn't make too much sense, but haven't seen a disc vias in person or weighed one to know the difference.


----------

